# Something new



## MesquiteMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is something I have not seen posted before.  I am sure it has been done, just have not seen it posted.  It is Magnolia seed pods cast in Magma Red resin.  Finish is CA.







Oh, did I mention that there are 2 lots of these blanks up for auction at www.penefit.org? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice. I have a handful of Magnolia pods, I collected, to give it a try when I get a pressure pot.. Nicely Done...


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice job Curtis!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again, you're a Mad Scientist Curtis!  Awesome work


----------



## boxerman (Dec 19, 2010)

Mighty fine pen.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool pen Curtis, great idea.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Dec 19, 2010)

I like those colors together. The blanks should get a pretty good penny!


----------



## VampMN (Dec 19, 2010)

That is really beautiful, Curtis. I've bid on one of the sets. I doubt I'll get them, but at the very least, I can help drive the price up!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 19, 2010)

Dadgum Curtis, you have enough free time to police us AND make sweet looking pen. I am impressed. The pen look awesome too.  Russell


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 20, 2010)

That's really sweet looking Curtis.  Like it a lot.  I don't know what a magnolia seed pod looks like, but as a pen it rocks.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful pen Curtis.  The colors are awesome and the fit and finish are nothing to sneeze at, either.  Good job.
Charles


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 20, 2010)

I collected some pods last year and never got to cast them, wish I had, yours look great.  I also pulled the seeds to dry and attempt to cast them also.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw these when they went up on the penefit.  I originally bid on some but have been outbid.  We'll how high I go.  I do have my eye on something else there.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 20, 2010)

Curtis, great looking pen! It turned out fantastic



workinforwood said:


> That's really sweet looking Curtis.  Like it a lot.  I don't know what a magnolia seed pod looks like, but as a pen it rocks.



Jeff, the Magnolia tree has to be one of the nastiest trees that God ever created. Because it is constantly dropping something. Flowers, pods, big waxy leaves, and limbs. When in bloom some people think they look and smell pretty, but all I see are things to clean up and the flowers smell like dirty sweat socks. If you can get something worth while out of them, you are doing better than 99% of the population.


----------



## wizard (Dec 20, 2010)

Curtis, That is a beautiful pen!! The colors are vibrant! Regards, Doc


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice job, Nope, haven't seen this one before...Thanks for showing it


----------



## tim self (Dec 20, 2010)

First time I've heard of the pods being cast and those look awesome.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey, that's a cool idea.  I wish I had thought of it.    Nice job on the pen too.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 20, 2010)

very nice, Curtis...I have to look up what a magnolia seed pod looks like before you get your hands on it.


----------



## corian king (Dec 20, 2010)

As always Curtis!! Very nice job!!!
JIM


----------



## el_d (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty sweet Curtis. Looks good.


----------

